# money no object



## tonyg1 (22 Mar 2012)

if you could set up a money no object tank/scape what would your item list be?.


----------



## darren636 (22 Mar 2012)

a swimming pond in a heated conservatory. Fully tropical. Having a snorkel  with  my  fave  little  cyprinids  would  be  quite  nice.


----------



## O'Neil (22 Mar 2012)

Pixie Lott, Lingerie and a fish tank or two in the background ><


----------



## Westyggx (23 Mar 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> Pixie Lott, Lingerie and a fish tank or two in the background ><



Hahahaha


----------



## sWozzAres (23 Mar 2012)

I would erect glass walls on the boundary of my property, make my house water tight then fill with water

oh and a helipad on the roof


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2012)

I'd import Amano and put him to work.


----------



## Alastair (24 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'd import Amano and put him to work.



Obviously he'd have to bring his humongous tank with him  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (24 Mar 2012)

Money no object? I would buy the house next door and grow emersed plants on the loft and start a collection of nanos, nothing above 100l. 


___________________________


----------

